

Growth v0.3 - davestone
http://davestone.posterous.com/growth-v03
Following up from previous posts, I've added:<p>• post-campaign metrics
• basic finances
• notes (ideas your future expansion)
• viral coefficient metrics
• basic visualisations<p>All feedback welcome, hopefully some startsup will find it useful :)
======
crxnamja
Awesome updates to the original. Worth checking out if you are trying to
launch your startup or evaluate your marketing costs.

